# Beach Hotel/Resort



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

We live here, but we'd like to check into a nice hotel or resort for a few days over our upcoming holiday. We're looking for something with a nice beach preferably with a beach bar, a pool, beach games, and hopefully a kids club or activities for our seven year old. We're open to anywhere in the UAE.

I'm sure there's plenty to pick from. This is kind of an indulgence for us (two teachers), but I can't say money is not a factor at all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

justlooking said:


> We live here, but we'd like to check into a nice hotel or resort for a few days over our upcoming holiday. We're looking for something with a nice beach preferably with a beach bar, a pool, beach games, and hopefully a kids club or activities for our seven year old. We're open to anywhere in the UAE.
> 
> I'm sure there's plenty to pick from. This is kind of an indulgence for us (two teachers), but I can't say money is not a factor at all.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You can do day rate at any of the hotels here, why not take a trip up to Dibba/Fujeriah, really feel you are getting away and see a mountain or two? Takes just over an hour and either the JAL or the Rotana are nice for a weekend break.


----------

